# OS X server on iBook... possible?



## wyates (Feb 25, 2003)

I have recieved a new iBook and have the latest OS X Server 10.2. I want to be able to create a test server (for client development) on the iBook. I have partitioned the drive and installed OS X, OS 9, and hopefully OS X server. 

I can't find any concrete info that Server will install on the iBook. Can it be done?

Thanks


----------



## Ryan81 (Feb 25, 2003)

From the documentation I have seen on OS X Server. In the Getting Started book they give you, it says it only works with Xsearve, Server G4 & G3, PowerMac G4 & G3, iMac and eMac.
No iBook.


----------



## kanecorp (Feb 25, 2003)

even though it doesn't mention ibook, i bet it would still work


----------



## wyates (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks all. I have decided to try it. The only thing I can think of that will really not work well is the video. I tried the out-of-the-box Jaguar before and the video was shrunk into a 600x400 window (eeeeeep). This might happen again unless I can figure how to install a "driver" if one exists. 

I think is _should_ work, but I'm not sure. I have seen where others (might) have done this, but nothing concrete.

Thanks


----------



## mac-blog (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan81 _
> * it says it only works with Xsearve, Server G4 & G3, PowerMac G4 & G3, iMac and eMac. *



I always thought those usually said _supported systems_. I would guess it would work, it uses that same drivers as Mac OS X, it should _run_ on the same hardware.

... just don't expect Apple to provide support if you have problems.


----------



## wyates (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac-blog _
> *... just don't expect Apple to provide support if you have problems. *


    Rodger that! I'm more worried about opening and/or having to return the software if it completely craps on me! MacWarehouse is just so da*ned helpfull when it comes to situations like that you know.


----------



## wyates (Feb 25, 2003)

Now if this isn't saying a more than likely definate maybe, I dunno what is. From Apple's Getting Started (with X server) PDF:

Setting Up an Administrator Computer
If you want to install Mac OS X Server remotely or on a computer that has no display or keyboard attached, you must first set up an administrator computer. You use the administrator computer to control the installation and setup of the server. Later, you can use the administrator computer to manage the server remotely.

Administrator System Requirements
You can install the server administration software on any of these computers:
- Power Mac G4 or Macintosh G4 Server
- Power Macintosh G3 or Macintosh G3 Server
- PowerBook
- iBook
- iMac
- eMac

An administrator computer must have
- Mac OS X 10.2 or Mac OS X Server version 10.2
- at least 128 MB of RAM
- at least 1 GB of unused disk space

Note the references to iBook and X Server!

"I'll go for it Bob..."


----------



## wyates (Feb 25, 2003)

... But it works flawlessly.

IMHO -- anyone that wants to install the lates (10.2) OS X Server on an iBook (model A1007 -- 14 inch G3 iBook circa 2002-2003), Go the heck for it!

Whoooo Hoooo!


----------



## bookem (Feb 26, 2003)

Works fine on an old iBook 500 for me.  I use it as a test server so I don't break the real one. A little sluggish, but works fine.


----------



## garymum4d (Feb 26, 2003)

I have OSX Server 10.2.4  on my ibook and it runs fine BUT I cannot open the WORKGROUP MANAMGER because it need a higher res than 1024

BUMMER!!!!


----------



## moav (May 1, 2003)

I can't seem to install os x server on my ibook = (   I've tried holding down c, tried making it the startup disk but nothing. It spins and spins... First thing that pops up is that old folder icon with a question mark, then it spins some more and seems to load something... the cd spins bitter hard... then it stops and then my old 10.2.5 os goes into action? Hmmm??  I am running a 12.1 inch ibook with 256 ram and 800mhz... any ideas???


----------

